# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Praia da foz no meco

## Rui Loureiro

gostava de saber como chegar là.

----------


## MariaPenim

Olá

Eu sou de Sesimbra, e vou colher água na praia da Foz.
Se quiseres posso levar-te lá.
Podes contactar-me para o tm 964022355
Em alternativa é ires até a Aldeia do Meco e perguntares o caminho, toda a gente te indica, não é muito complicado para lá chegar.
Vai é preparado para um boa molha. :Coradoeolhos:  
Maria e Filipe Penim

----------


## Rui Loureiro

obrigado.
 existe nesta praia equipas de limpesa(nassarios,...).

----------


## MariaPenim

Olá
Na minha opinião não é o local mais apropriado para apanhares equipas de limpesa, mas numa boa maré encontras de certeza.
No entanto deves ter algum cuidado, esta praia é um pouco perigosa, principalmemte para quem não a conhece bem.
Muita atenção as crianças, se pensares levar alguma contigo, redobra os cuidados.
Esta praia é linda, vale apena lá ir, no entanto tem uma laje enorme com muitos buracos, onde é necessário muito cuidado para não cair neles.
Nunca vires costas ao mar, observa sempre as condições, elas alteram-se sem dares por isso, e as vezes essa laje e varrida por uma onda forte que aparece do nada.
É mesmo preciso ter algum cuidado.
Maria e Filipe Penim

----------


## Rui Loureiro

conheces algum lugar ideal para apanhar equipas de limpeza.
obrigado

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Ainda hoje apanhei uns vinte erimitas de patas brancas na Lagoa de Albufeira perto do Meco.

----------


## Nuno R Santos

> Ainda hoje apanhei uns vinte erimitas de patas brancas na Lagoa de Albufeira perto do Meco.


Só eu é q não csgo encontrar esses malditos! Estou farto de ir lá procurar mas não encontro!  :Smile: 

Tens q me explicar melhor o local e a técnica para os apanhar... :p

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Fácil. Na Lagoa com a maré baixa (ou quase) procura no areão na lagoa junto ao restaurante que está mais perto do mar. Os eremitas andam no areão junto ás algas.

----------


## Nuno R Santos

> Fácil. Na Lagoa com a maré baixa (ou quase) procura no areão na lagoa junto ao restaurante que está mais perto do mar. Os eremitas andam no areão junto ás algas.


Agora no verão é capaz de ser lixado com tanto pessoal nas praias...  :Wink: 

Qdo lá fores outra vez diz qq coisa q sou capaz de agarrar na mota e ir lá ter para ver isso!  :Smile:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Claro Nuno, com todo o prazer.

----------


## Nuno R Santos

Boas pessoal... já apanhei uma carrada de erimitas!!! Tinhas razão, encontrei exactamente onde tu tinhas dito, infelizmente são todos patas brancas, tenho q ver se arranjo outros diferentes, e não arranjei nassarios... :|

----------


## António A Silva

Olá amigos
se fosse possivel, numa próxima vez que voltem lá para apanhar ermitas gostaria de ir com vocês para ver o sitio certo. Desde já o meu obrigado 91 897 58 40  ou por TOGSXR@hotmail.com
Um abraço.

----------

